# Lost Paddle on Eagle Dowd Chutes



## Shawna Henderson (Jun 15, 2004)

Werner paddle black shaft with orange blades. Has number of Craig (previous owner) and my number (if not too faded) Shawna Henderson 970-531-2001.


----------

